# Finished duck boat blind, new pics



## sticky28 (Oct 30, 2007)

Check out this frame i built for my duck boat blind.  Two 3/4" conduit bent to a "U" shape.  Bolted the ends to the boat with lock nut so they still swivel.  Two pieces of chain for each conduit that connects the frame to the boat.  Then two rachet strapes to pull the two u frames tight against the chains.  Next i'm going to buy some nylon bird mesh and lay it over the entire boat cut some holes for each shooter and weave natural vegetaion through the mesh.  Whatcha think?


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 30, 2007)

I do believe it will work.  Be sure to paint everything b/c that silver will show through fabric.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Oct 30, 2007)

*Cheap Blind*

Now that'll work! Great idea and easy to set up or take down and travel.  Your atta boy is in the mail!


----------



## GADAWGS (Oct 30, 2007)

About the same as my EasyUp blind from Flyway Specialties. It works like a charm


----------



## rip18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like it will work just fine!  You might check out www.cheaperthandirt.com for camo material.  They have had a BIG swedish camo net pretty cheap that would make a great base for weaving natural material into...  

I did a quick search there & couldn't find it...


----------



## clent586 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Another conduit job*

Conduit is the greatest invention for duck boats. This is my 20 foot bigger water boat with conduit frame sections. They can be lifted out and locked in with pins. Connected the grass in 2-16' rolls and just brush the front. Works like a charm. Good luck this season! clent


----------



## h20fowlin (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey sticky 28...i predict 15 to 20 stitches on that trolling motor mount if you duck hunt hard.

Ouch! 

I end up cutting and gouging equipment in my duck skiff and ive "tried" to hide all components.


----------



## sticky28 (Nov 13, 2007)

*New pic its all done.*

I bought this camo netting from cheaper than dirt and it is good stuff for only $41 shipped to your house.  It is 10x20 with string net type backing with the camo zip tyed to the netting.  The overhead shelf was an after thought after i realized how much camo was left over.  But it works great.  It is connected with bungee cord so it will flip out of the way fast.  I also put some bamboo in the camo weave on the front side just to break it up a bit.  Tell me what ya think.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks awesome.  How did you attach the top with bungees?  Did you use conduit up there too?


----------



## Hammock (Nov 13, 2007)

this guy comes up with all kinds of cool stuff. Is he the one that had the mud motor that was built from a weeder. He must be single.


----------



## SGaither (Nov 13, 2007)

Sticky,

I gotta ask, is that vinyl siding in your garage?

oh yeah, the boat looks good too, just add a little mud and sticks from your surroundings and you should be good to go.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't know about you guys, but working to get a boat ready this year has got to make you feel like Noah building the Arc!!!

You got to have faith to build a boat blind this year.  Where you going to find enough water to float them??

MB


----------



## sticky28 (Nov 14, 2007)

The top is made out of conduit as well.  The bungee is tied to the rachet strap then to the top of the overhang.  It is tight enough to be spring loaded either way.  I use another bungee to keep it from flipping all the way up.

As for the siding it is white vinyl with real red brick.


----------

